# Game #22 (12/13): Los Angeles Lakers @ Dallas Mavericks



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

<!--







--> *
9:30 pm ET
TV: KCAL, ESPN

* <!-- END Display LeadPhoto --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="420"><tbody><tr><td background="/media/lakers/lakers_index_topstoryfade.gif">







</td> <td bgcolor="#9068c1" width="412"> 
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://www.nba.com/js/utils.js"></script> <!---DO NOT DELETE ANYTHING ABOVE---> After defeating the Rockets 102-94, the Lakers will look to go 2-0 on their Texas road trip when they match up against the Dallas Mavericks tonight at 6:30pm (PST). A win would match the Lakers season high four game winning streak. The Lakers will be without Lamar Odom who injured his knee early in the first quarter on Tuesday.
</td></tr></tbody></table>


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"><tbody><tr><td class="subMatchUp" align="center">
2006-07 Stats at a Glance</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" width="235"></td> <td align="center" width="5">@</td> <td align="center" width="235"></td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> <td align="center" width="5"> 
</td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235">News | Players | Stats | Schedule</td> </tr> </tbody></table>  </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Los Angeles Lakers </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">14 - 6 (.700)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">First, Pacific</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">12 - 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">2 - 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">W 2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> 
</td> <td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="inTxtB">Dallas Mavericks </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Record: </td><td class="inTxt">14 - 7 (.667)</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Standings: </td><td class="inTxt">Third, Southwest</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Home: </td><td class="inTxt">8 - 3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">At Road: </td><td class="inTxt">6 - 4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">Streak: </td><td class="inTxt">L 1</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt">102.0</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 98.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.483</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.462</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 40.7</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 38.9</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> 
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Season </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 97.5</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp PPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 94.1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.451</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp FG%: </td><td class="inTxt">.455</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxtB">RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 41.8</td> <td class="inTxtB">Opp RPG: </td><td class="inTxt"> 39.2</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left"> Back to Top</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="center"> <table border="0"> <tbody><tr> <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr>  <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bryant, K</td> <td class="inTxt">18</td> <td class="inTxt">26.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Walton, L</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt">13.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Parker, S</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Brown, K</td> <td class="inTxt">14</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Bynum, A</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 7.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Evans, M</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Farmar, J</td> <td class="inTxt">19</td> <td class="inTxt"> 6.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Radmanovic, V</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Cook, B</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.1</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Turiaf, R</td> <td class="inTxt">17</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Vujacic, S</td> <td class="inTxt">16</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.4</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.6</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Phil Jackson</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center" width="5"> 
</td>  <td nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="235"> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="inTxtB" width="115">Player</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">G</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">PPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">RPG</td> <td class="inTxtB" width="30">APG</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Nowitzki, D</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt">24.6</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 3.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Howard, J</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt">16.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Terry, J</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt">14.8</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Harris, D</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Dampier, E</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 9.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 8.4</td>  <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Johnson, A</td> <td class="inTxt">20</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.9</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">George, D</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.5</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Buckner, G</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 4.0</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Diop, D</td> <td class="inTxt">21</td> <td class="inTxt"> 2.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 5.2</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="inTxt">Ager, M</td> <td class="inTxt">13</td> <td class="inTxt"> 1.7</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.3</td> <td class="inTxt"> 0.2</td> </tr> <tr><td style="vertical-align: top;">
</td><td style="vertical-align: top;">
</td><td style="vertical-align: top;">
</td><td style="vertical-align: top;">
</td><td style="vertical-align: top;">
</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="5"> <table width="100%"> <tbody><tr>  <td class="ch" width="80">Head Coach: </td><td>Avery Johnson</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers need to come out and play with the same energy and intensity when they played the Spurs. It's tough being that its a back-to-back and if the Lakers lose I won't get upset. Prove me wrong and get the win. Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After beating the Rockets yesterday without Odom, I have more confidence in them because everyone else stepped it up a notch. Hopefully they all can do the same tonight. I'm hoping Kobe doesn't have a bad shooting night tonight as he usually plays extremely well against Dallas. 

It'll definitely be an interesting game. I won't be too upset if we lose, but if we do, I hope we can at least keep it close.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I am most definetly sure that this team will play hard tonight. After last nights unnacceptable 4th quarter collapse against the Rockets, I'm sure Phil Jackson played them hard during practice. As for the game, like Willmatic said, it is a back to back. Last night we played a tough game against the Rockets, so even if we do lose, I won't be too upset. Plus, considering how we will be without Odom tonight, it may take sometime for the team to gel, considering how Odom was such a big part of the team. I expect Nowitizki to have a big game tonight. With Odom out, we don't really have any favorable match-ups to stop him.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I have a weird feeling about this game... 15-7 aint too bad I guess...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This one will probably get ugly. Come on Lakers...prove me wrong!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off to a bad start...down 8-0...I hope this doesn't end up being a long night...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Mavs are having a hard time missing right now...not good for us. They're killing us in the paint right now and we're playing with no energy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dirk has 11...Howard has 12...Lakers down 33-21 as the Mavs shoot 71% from the field...this is exactly why we miss Odom. We have nobody to guard Dirk.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dirk has 11-5-5 in the first! wow! ... All I am going to say is that the Mavs wont shoot 71% throughout the whole game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Farmar has 10 points for us right now (4/4 shooting, 2/2 threes) and is basically the only one playing well...Lakers have cut the lead down to 7.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we need energy... put turiaf in!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a bad first half for the Lakers...they're just not playing very well at all right now. We keep chipping away at the lead, and then the Mavs respond. We're lucky we're only down 9 right now and not in double digits.

Dirk has yet to miss a shot which definitely sucks for us. The 3rd quarter will be huge for us. If we can come out with the same energy as we have in the last two games, we'll have a shot to win. If the Lakers keep playing like this, we're going to 15-7 and losing our lead in the Pacific Division.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Luke is shooting like garbage. He has had two or three easy shots and been short on all of them.

We got it down to 6, but then just started making stupid mistakes and wasted opportunities they were giving us when they turned the ball over on three out of four possessions.

Jason Terry. Josh Howard. Dirk Nowitzki. Jason Terry. Josh Howard. Dirk Nowitzki. Jason Terry. Josh Howard. Dirk Nowitzki. Jason Terry. Josh Howard. Dirk Nowitzki. Jason Terry. Josh Howard. Dirk Nowitzki. Jason Terry. Josh Howard. Dirk Nowitzki. 

Those are the only freaking guys scoring any points...can we PLEASE stop them?

Granted, Dirk has made some fantastic jumpers. However, Terry and Howard have been getting wide open because we have been making idiotic defensive choices. Why are we trying to jump in front of the passing lane on EVERY stinking perimeter pass? Doing this has cost us 12-15pts, and has landed Terry and Howard multiple open threes.

PLAY MAN-TO-MAN!!! We don't need to double-down on Dampier!

Props to the Mavs on their improved defense this year, but still...we need to start making better decisions.

And Kobe REEEEALLY needs to step up. He is just playing horrible.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Think of it this way, we are down 9 and they are shooting 66% while we are shooting 48% or something... there shooting is bound to go down, I hope.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

For some reason I still think we will win this game.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Ronny needs to come in the game.

But we probably would be leading right now if Lamar was healthy...

No one on this current Lakers squad can stop Dirk. 

Oh well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are playing as if they don't want to win this game...Mavs up 12 now and we're doing nothing on offense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is Howard getting away with a bunch of crap or what? 

I just replayed Walton's last missed shot, and Howard bumped the **** out of his left elbow...little *******.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronny is in now...maybe we'll finally play with a little energy? Seriously, we're very lucky to only be down only 8 right now.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

3rd quarter
5:03, down by 5.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

now down by 3


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're down 5 right now and Dirk just went out of the game until probably the 4th quarter...let's end the quarter on a run and we'll be back in business.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's Kobe Time!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man that's not a sight I want to see right now...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nevermind...Kobe appears to be fine...

Lakers down 1!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe ties it at 74 and he has 17 points in the quarter! Diop responds with a layup...Kobe misses on the end...offensive rebound Luke...Smush to the line for two...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Dear Phil,
Please give Farmer more minutes and see what he can do. Thank you.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Smush hits the second, 76-75... any other updates?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 4 right now with 1:21 left in the 3rd...Kobe on the bench...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

79-75, kobe's on the bench.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We need to get the last shot... we have the ball starting the 4th right? If so, that is 2 straight very important possessions.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nah we don't get the ball to start the 4th...a lot of fouls have been called here in the last minute...Vujacic (?!?!) with the jumper at the buzzer!

Dallas up by 2 at the end of 3...come on Lakers!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

They won the tip though didnt they?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> They won the tip though didnt they?


Nope.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers tie it up at 83 thanks to a Farmar jumper. Farmas has 12 points. 

Kobe with the great block, but Dallas gets it back and scores. Damn. Kobe's had a few of those blocks this season...I love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit...technical foul on Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers keep getting closer and closer but just can't seem to take the lead...so frustrating.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And just like that, we're down 8 again...it's the same people killing us in this game over and over again, especially Howard.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

lakers need miracle to pull off a win


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The game is over...nothing is falling for the role players...we're missing point-blank shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's tough to win when we're shooting 43% and the opposing team is shooting 60%.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this is going to be a looooong month.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Well im sure about 95% of us knew we werent going to win this onelets just get ready for houston


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Another pathetic 4th Q. Great.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What sucks is that we only lost by 10 points... if Lamar was playing, I think we would have won this one... ah well..


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i really dont think it will be that bad without odom...sure we need him...but were going against the East guys...i think my high school team from last year could make a run in the east


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Im not too upset with this loss, this one is like the one in Utah, we came back in the 3rd but in the 4th we couldnt get anything to go. Oh well, lets head back home and ready for thr Rockets


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Shows how important Lamar really is. 

Kobe had to create shots for us the whole time, AND carry the scorign load. 

We had no answer for Dirk, Lamar could've guarded him.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This was one of those frustrating games to watch. After Kobe's block when we secured possession, then lost it out of bounds, I just had that feeling that the Lakers were going to come up short. The Mavericks are a damn good team and you have to take advantage of every opportunity given. Kobe launched some ridiculous three pointers trying to take over. Yikes. Get that **** out of your system. Late in the season and playoffs, let the alpha male come out and do what you have to do. For right now, encourage your teammates to assist you in the comeback even if it means sacrificing a few wins in the early going. Phil goes by the same philosophy and it seems to work. I think we'll be okay during this road trip. Every team deals with injuries. The contenders are the ones who suck it up and don't make excuses. If we can't do that, then any chance of contending should immediately be tossed out the window.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Kobe should start taking over games from the beginning, because he is waiting for the others to step up and they are doing nothing. I would like KOBE to be aggressive from the start of the game next time.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Steez said:


> What sucks is that we only lost by 10 points... if Lamar was playing, I think we would have won this one... ah well..


No Odom really hurts chemistry on a rotation defense stand point; Phil was forced to use lineups that are not familier with playing defense with each other which is why I think the Mavs shot such a high percentage (when they didn't turn it over of course)

As for this game-
If Dirk had a better shooting night then I would say that the Lack of Odom caused this loss since Odom does a great job at guarding Dirk, but the Lakers did do a good job on him during the 3rd and most of the 4th quarter. The main reason (IMO) for the loss was the lack of efficiency from Luke Walton who had a forgetfull game. So as the Lakers go on this trip....If Walton plays great; the lakers win. If not; the Lakers lose - it's going to be that simple as Odom is recovering.

So GO LAKERS (Walton )!!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a bad loss, we played like crap most of the game and had a shot on a back to back. Just didn't have the energy to beat a good team tonight is all. 

No sweeping judgements about not having Odom to be made yet. Not playing the Mavs at home on a back to back.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Tough loss to digest especially when they we're so close on taking the lead. But, playing on the road against a hot Dallas team with no Lamar Odom, i could understand. I was hoping we could steal this game from them, but...oh well.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll take 15-7.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Lakers can bounce back and get another win at home. Need to show we're still a good team even without Odom.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Chalk this loss up to the 2nd game of a road back-to-back without our 2nd best player against the defending conference champs. I really would have been surprised if we won this one, and the Lakers still kept it competitive. We didnt even play very well and it was a close game, that should be encouraging.

Give these guys some time to play together wthout Lamar and get a few practices under their belts and everything will work out. Lamar was the guy that got everyone involved and kept things flowing. Without him we need someone else to fill that role. Im with The One on this issue, I think it is goingto have to be Luke that does it. He is the most similar to Lamar in play style and playmaking. 

Our defense is going to suffer a little. Hopefully not too much.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

So now Phoenix is ahead of us. Oh well, we'll bounce back.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The impressive thing about lakers so far this season is they never got blown out.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Theonee said:


> The impressive thing about lakers so far this season is they *never* got blown out.


They have been blown out...well at least once (against the Sonics). It still depends on how one defines a blowout: that Pistons game they lost may not be a complete blowout by boxscores but It definately was the worst game (as far as gameplay, schedule, and situation) that the Lakers played this season.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The One said:


> They have been blown out...well at least once (against the Sonics). It still depends on how one defines a blowout: that Pistons game they lost may not be a complete blowout by boxscores but It definately was the worst game (as far as gameplay, schedule, and situation) that the Lakers played this season.


I agree , even the Hornets was a disaster. By blowout I meant getting down by 20 or 30 points by half time, or by the end of third quarter.


----------

